# Logic books.



## ReformedChapin (Jun 23, 2009)

I am looking for good introduction to logic books. Any recommendations would be appreciate it. thank you.


----------



## Brian Bosse (Jun 23, 2009)

Julio,

I am happy to help. Tell me, what are you looking for this logic book to do for you? 

Brian


----------



## ReformedChapin (Jun 23, 2009)

Brian Bosse said:


> Julio,
> 
> I am happy to help. Tell me, what are you looking for this logic book to do for you?
> 
> Brian



Just have a basic understanding to logic which I think is important for exegesis.


----------



## timmopussycat (Jun 23, 2009)

ReformedChapin said:


> Brian Bosse said:
> 
> 
> > Julio,
> ...



I have found this useful to that end. 

Amazon.com: Teach Yourself Logic (Teach Yourself Books): A. A. Luce: Books


----------



## Brian Bosse (Jun 23, 2009)

Julio, 

I have not heard of the book recommended by Tim. A pretty comprehensive introduction to logic is the mainstay _Introduction to Logic_ by Copi. Don't worry about buying the latest edition - too expensive. You should be able to find a 10th edition for somewhere between $20 and $30.

Now, in terms of argumentation and sound reasoning I recommend the following:

*(1)* _With Good Reason_ by S. Morris Engel
*(2)* _A Rulebook for Arguments_ by Anthony Weston 

For a very good introduction to the logic of the syllogism look to Martin Cothran's _Traditional Logic_ both books 1 and 2.

Copi's book will touch on everything mentioned above.

Sincerely,

Brian


----------



## Reformed Thomist (Jun 23, 2009)

Amazon.com: Socratic Logic 3e: A Logic Text Using Socratic Method, Platonic Questions, and Aristotelian Principles: Peter Kreeft: Books


----------



## glorifyinggodinwv (Jun 23, 2009)

Julio,

I second Brian's recommendation for Copi. His introduction was pretty much the standard for logic classes when I was a philosophy major back in the early 90s. You can find a used older edition on Amazon at a very reasonable price.

Chris


----------



## JM (Jun 23, 2009)

I picked up Copi's book second hand and have enjoyed it.


----------



## ReformedChapin (Jun 23, 2009)

glorifyinggodinwv said:


> Julio,
> 
> I second Brian's recommendation for Copi. His introduction was pretty much the standard for logic classes when I was a philosophy major back in the early 90s. You can find a used older edition on Amazon at a very reasonable price.
> 
> Chris



It does include all the basics of logic such as the Law of Non-Contradiction, Law of Casuality, Syllogisms, Inductive and Deductive logic ect right ?


----------



## Brian Bosse (Jun 23, 2009)

Yup! It is pretty comprehensive. Although, the law of causality is really not a logical law, and as such you will not find much in Copi on it. Also, induction may be treated, but Copi's book is mainly concered with deduction - necessary inference. However, he does have a good section on informal fallacies.


----------



## glorifyinggodinwv (Jun 23, 2009)

Julio,

It has been a long time since I read Copi, but I think the standard _Introduction to Logic_ covers all the things you mention. Someone who has read Copi more recently may be able to give a more informed response.

Chris


----------



## brandonadams (Jun 23, 2009)

Logic by Gordon Clark

also a an 18-part lecture series on logic:
Introduction to Logic by John Robbins

The Fallacy Detective


----------



## cih1355 (Jun 23, 2009)

I would recommend the following book:

Amazon.com: A Concise Introduction to Logic (with InfoTrac and CD-ROM): Patrick J. Hurley: Books

I used it when I was going to college. It is very comprehensive. It covers the laws of logic, informal and formal fallacies, categorical syllogisms, symbolic logic, and inductive logic.


----------



## Craig (Jun 23, 2009)

I've got an old edition of Copi's introduction to logic. It is very readable. Much more readable than Gordon Clark's book on Logic...that one, while I'm sure technically great, is not a good primer. 

I got my old edition of Copi for under $10 from alibris.com


----------



## jwithnell (Jun 23, 2009)

I didn't realize how far-reaching Copi was (or is). I used that logic book in college back in the early 1980s and bought it again a few years ago.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 23, 2009)

brandonadams said:


> Logic by Gordon Clark
> 
> also a an 18-part lecture series on logic:
> Introduction to Logic by John Robbins
> ...





Start with the "The Fallacy Detective".


----------



## kalawine (Jun 23, 2009)

brandonadams said:


> Logic by Gordon Clark
> 
> also a an 18-part lecture series on logic:
> Introduction to Logic by John Robbins
> ...


----------



## ReformedChapin (Jun 23, 2009)

brandonadams said:


> Logic by Gordon Clark
> 
> also a an 18-part lecture series on logic:
> Introduction to Logic by John Robbins
> ...



Did anyone read Clarks book? What did you like about it?


----------



## kalawine (Jun 23, 2009)

ReformedChapin said:


> brandonadams said:
> 
> 
> > Logic by Gordon Clark
> ...



Clark's book is written as a text book for students. He is very thorough and "begins at the beginning" with logic. He teaches the laws of logic as well as the diffences between formal and informal logic. One thing I enjoyed about the book is Clark's use of the Euler Diagrams.


----------



## Brian Bosse (Jun 23, 2009)

Hello Gents,

I own Clark's book and do not recommend it for Julio's purposes. Clark is not as precise as one would like, and he uses unorthodox symbols in his presentation. I agree that his use of Euler's diagrams is very good. Yet, stay with Copi. 

As far as the Bluedorn's books go (_The Fallacy Detective_ and _The Thinking Tool Box_), they are very good, and are geared to the homeschool audience. 

Sincerely,

Brian


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jun 24, 2009)

I personally appreciate Gordon Clark in his book Logic. Amazon.com: Logic: Gordon Clark: Books


----------



## Grymir (Jun 24, 2009)

Ditto's on Hurley.


----------



## Igor (Jun 24, 2009)

Brian Bosse said:


> I have not heard of the book recommended by Tim. A pretty comprehensive introduction to logic is the mainstay _Introduction to Logic_ by Copi. Don't worry about buying the latest edition - too expensive. You should be able to find a 10th edition for somewhere between $20 and $30.


Seems like you can get the latest edition cheaper: ISBN 0136141390 - AbeBooks
BTW, are there any books on the subject written from the theistic perspective?


----------



## Brian Withnell (Jun 24, 2009)

What is amazing to me is that so many have written entire books on what is a single chapter of most discrete math books. (Well, two chapters if you include proof by mathematical induction.) Give me a book on Boolean Algebra, and the rest is application.


----------



## ReformedChapin (Jun 24, 2009)

Igor said:


> Brian Bosse said:
> 
> 
> > I have not heard of the book recommended by Tim. A pretty comprehensive introduction to logic is the mainstay _Introduction to Logic_ by Copi. Don't worry about buying the latest edition - too expensive. You should be able to find a 10th edition for somewhere between $20 and $30.
> ...



I was recommended _Logic, or the Right Use of Reason_ By Isaac Watts which is written from a Christian perspective. I thought that was what people were going to recommend here but I guess not.

Logic, or the Right Use of Reason - By: Isaac Watts - Christianbook.com


----------



## Igor (Jun 25, 2009)

ReformedChapin said:


> I was recommended _Logic, or the Right Use of Reason_ By Isaac Watts which is written from a Christian perspective. I thought that was what people were going to recommend here but I guess not.


Thanks a lot! I already like it and am planning to place an order. Can anybody say something about it?


----------



## JM (Jun 25, 2009)

Oh, I almost forgot...

Amazon.com: Critical Thinking: An Introduction to the Basic Skills: William Hughes, Jonathan Lavery: Books

It's more about recognizing logic in argumentation then a text on logic, but it's worth a look, your local library is likely to have something like this.

j


----------



## The Calvin Knight (Jun 25, 2009)

Definitely go with Hurley, I used it for my symbolic logic class. It was easy to follow and covers pretty much all the basics.


----------



## Brian Bosse (Jun 25, 2009)

Gentlemen, 

I own Isaac Watt's book, and _DO NOT _recommend it for learning logic. It is archaic and not easy to follow. Stick with Copi or Hurley.

Brian


----------



## A.J. (Jun 26, 2009)

Julio, go with Copi. I used it also back in college, and it's a good book.


----------



## Igor (Jun 26, 2009)

Brian Bosse said:


> I own Isaac Watt's book, and _DO NOT _recommend it for learning logic. It is archaic and not easy to follow. Stick with Copi or Hurley.


Thanks, Brian. Is it that bad? I can manage the archaic language (I happen to read much better than write ) and somehow I trust a Christian (especially, Nonconformist) author more, than a secular one. The more so that I had a course in Logic at my University (I have a degree in Arts), so I am not quite a beginner. Do you think it will be such a bad choice for me? I have already placed an order, but I still can cancel it.


----------



## Brian Bosse (Jun 26, 2009)

Hello Igor,

Yes, I think it is a waste of money in terms of learning logic. If you are interested in learning Traditional Aristotelian Logic from a Christian perspective, then I highly recommend Martin Cothran's _Traditional Logic_ books 1 and 2. I have personally interacted with Martin several times (including coffee not far from his house), and we even debated each other formally once. I can tell you that he is very sharp, a Christian and wrote his text squarely from this position. This will be a much better investment than the Isaac Watts book. Cothran's book is intended for 7th through 12th grade, but is a fine text for older students. I cut my teeth on his stuff. 

In the end, Copi is going to be much more comprehensive (covering Traditional Logic as well as other logics). If you can afford both, get Copi and Cothran.

Sincerely,

Brian


----------



## D. Paul (Jun 26, 2009)

ReformedChapin said:


> Igor said:
> 
> 
> > Brian Bosse said:
> ...



I was going to note it, but again, does it suit your purpose? Watt's companion book Improvement of the Mind is invaluable in general.


----------



## Igor (Jun 26, 2009)

Thanks a lot, Brian. I think I will try to get both - perhaps not right now. But getting back to Watt's book - is there anything valuable in it? I could only see the table of contents and it seemed to me kind of interesting (I am more interested in improving my way of thinking and reasoning rather than learning logic).


----------



## Igor (Jul 8, 2009)

D. Paul said:


> I was going to note it, but again, does it suit your purpose? Watt's companion book Improvement of the Mind is invaluable in general.


I received it yesterday. Just started to read it and, men, I can tell you - it is outstanding. I can' t wait to get home from the office and get back to reading (perhaps, because my mind does need so much improvement)! Wish I had this years ago...


----------

